# Levellers for hard & soft ground?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Which are the best levellers to use on both hard standings and soft grass pitches?

Richard


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Fiamma Level Up Jumbo Motorcaravan Levellers used in conjunction with Monster Mats

http://www.smartoutdoors.biz/3in1monstermat.html


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'd like to try these:

http://milenco.com/products/levelling-ramps/milenco-quattro-level-pair/


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> I'd like to try these:
> 
> http://milenco.com/products/levelling-ramps/milenco-quattro-level-pair/


I would like a pair of those but, the tyres on my van are to big for the radius on the Milencos, the tyre only touches the edges of the leveler and digs into the rubber because of this.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doesn't anybody use just a couple of bits of off cut wood anymore, works fine, doesn't cost a fortune or a planet.

And as an added bonus if you forget and drive off and leave them, you don't shed too many tears.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doesn't anybody use just a couple of bits of off cut wood anymore,


Hi Kev,

I do ...I have never had any "proper" levelers just some cut off scafolding type planks with 1" stops fitted and a selecton of 3" x 2" x 8" wooden blocks that I arrange to give the right amount of lift.

I am tempted by the Milenco's but where would I store them?, they are so large, my planks and blocks fit around my gas bottles and into the odd spaces in my side lockers...... the only disadvantage is that I need to slam the handbrake on and leave the van in gear to stay at the top of the wooden ramps. ( but we have managed on some really extreme sloping sites :roll: )

Mike


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We use the Quatro levels with our Elegance. Had them for a couple of years now and they are very good on grass and hard standing. They are easy to drive up as you can count each rise. The weight of the van (5 tonne) has bent a couple of the the ridges though.

They come in a bag which is very good as it keeps the mud from spreading to the other contents.

All in there a good buy

Andy


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

spykal said:


> I am tempted by the Milenco's but where would I store them?, they are so large
> Mike


Very true Mike,you do need a decent size locker or garage to put the milenco quatros in,they are also quite heavy 8O

However they are also the best levellers I have ever used,the 4 stages are shaped so the tyre fits nicely and will not slip or roll off.

Now we don't take the kids any more we have removed the overcab mattress and store them up there.They fit quite neatly in their well made bag.

I always make sure they are secure and stable because if they fall off onto the driver or passenger it would be nasty. 

I wouldn't use any levellers on soft ground,in fact I wouldn't drive onto soft ground at all if it can be avoided after a couple of previous experiences. :wink:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We have the Uniko 6 n 1 which we bought secondhand from a MHF member. Very easy to use and very stable. However I wouldn't pay the full price of £150 for a pair!!!

We also have a couple of cut offs from a scaffolding board which we use under the rear wheels if it's muddy.

Jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thule levellers for us, work well on grass and concrete and much more discrete than those bright yellow ones...










Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Fiamma Level-Up ones are OK, but there appears to be a design fault.

I got a pair for on special offer of a tenner (from Towsure) at the Malvern Show.

First time I used them in France on a soft sandy surface (no option, the whole site was the same) the little ramp at the "toe" of both levels split underneath about two inches back from the tip. Not very much, and I don't think they are likely to break right off. Even if they did it's only a little step and they would still be usable.

I wasn't too stressed since I only paid a tenner, but rang Towsure anyway to see what they would say. Immediate no-quibble offer of a refund or replacement - which confirms their already excellent reputation.

I opted for a replacement pair which came the next day, and they didn't want the old ones back, so I now have spares.

I was going to modify the new ones with a bracing "plank" of GRP board glued to the bottom to spread the load more evenly, but I don't think I shall bother. As I said before, even if the "toe" breaks right off they will still be OK.

Having said all that, I may well end up with a pair of Thules or Milencos. They are both very similar and are far superior products . . . . it's just the size that puts me off with our limited storage space.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> .... Having said all that, I may well end up with a pair of Thules or Milencos. They are both very similar and are far superior products . . . . it's just the size that puts me off with our limited storage space.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Dave


I've got the smaller triple level Milencos. Very happy indeed with them and they do not take up so much storage space (and are lighter weight). Oh, and they cost a bit less, but still have the advantages referred to by others.

However, as our van stands slightly nose-down on a level surface, there have been a couple of occasions I'd wished we had the four-level version with the extra lift. Nonetheless, pleased with what we've got.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We find the bog-standard yellow Fiamma LevelUps work well though, like Zeb we're on our second pair as the first pair split. Fiamma replaced them with no quibble and the replacements are better quality and have given several years good service.

We don't drive onto soft ground but, if on slightly damp grass then we'll put our yellow grip mats under the LevelUps so that the levellers don't dig in or slip as we drive onto them.

We've used wood planks but stopped on 3 counts; one, after one of them came shooting out behind the van and nearly killed me and two, we've no-where very obvious to stow them- especially when muddy and three, they're quite a lot heavier than the levelling blocks. The levelling blocks fit very well in the Beeny Box zipped into the canvas bag which Fiamma sent with the replacements.

G


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

we always use the monster mats whether levelling or not, they are great for stopping your wheels digging a dip with the weight of the van.
We use ours with Fiamma jumbo blocks when we do need to level, as a set the mats and blocks are easy to store and very versatile.

Hope this helps

http://www.smartoutdoors.biz/3in1monstermat.html


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry, forgot to say ...

that the monster mats appear to lengthen the life of the Fiamma blocks as the mats support the blocks and prevent them from sinking into soft ground at uneven angles. This is our experience anyway.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Milenco Triples. I had the Quatros but they were too high for ground clearance at the rear. Triples take up less room as well.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> I'd like to try these:
> 
> http://milenco.com/products/levelling-ramps/milenco-quattro-level-pair/


We've got the triple height ones, rather than the quatros. Like them a lot - easy to drive up. Obviously, not quite as much lift as the quatros, but they are much more compact and lighter for storage and handling (cost a bit less too). And as others have mentioned, come with a convenient storage bag.

http://milenco.com/products/levelling-ramps/triple-level-pairs/

If the ground is soft we put them on top of our Milenco Grip Mats


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I simply added some marine plywood to the underside of the "normal" levelling ramps so they don't sink in, and also it stops them splaying and then cracking over time. It has worked just fine ever since.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We don't have too much of a problem with the trailer, as most of the sites we go on are flat fields, but the engine will rock itself into anything but hard standing, so we have four offcuts of 1" plywood with aluminium checker plate on top.

Useful for jacking on as well.

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Useful for jacking on as well._

Phew - that was close Peter!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

pippin said:


> _Useful for jacking on as well._
> 
> Phew - that was close Peter!


  

Peter


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

RichardD said:


> Which are the best levellers to use on both hard standings and soft grass pitches?
> 
> Richard


Thanks for asking this Richard

We were just wondering which to get ourselves.

Debbie


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

bozzer said:


> Hi
> 
> We have the Uniko 6 n 1 which we bought secondhand from a MHF member. Very easy to use and very stable. However I wouldn't pay the full price of £150 for a pair!!!
> 
> ...


We also have the Uniko 6 n 1 they are great if you have a tag axle van

Paul


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Although not too bothered about exact level as long as my heads above my feet and we dont roll out of bed i'm happy,we have a 12 year old pair of red ramps only about 4" high but good enough for most situations though I will be looking for some others as they slip & slide all over the place when used in conjunction with my bread crates, 
I think the beeny boxes were our best investment as muddy or wet they store in there and any new ones would have to do the same,
Agree with a few others having been down to the axles twice I always walk the course first and stay well away from soft ground.


----------

